# [SOLVED] Inkscape issue in windows.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Using inkscape latest stable release for windows. It was all good until one day while saving a work in one of my drive. I saved .svg format... And when later tried to open the file i got error msg like this drive contains an unsupported file format which may cause data loss. Then i deleted that .svg and didnt happen anything. But since then I cant save anything in inkscape. Save, save as option doesnt work. I use export as bitmap. I tried many times to uninstall and reinstal but no hope.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Inkscape issue in windows.*

have you posted in their forums/report bugs pages?
have you tried re-downloading the package and then reinstalling? installer files can be corrupted too


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Inkscape issue in windows.*

Well maybe I didnt do that. Let me try that then will ask in their forum.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Inkscape issue in windows.*

I found the solution. yes it was a bug. I had to edit something in preference file but as I am not that expert, I just redownloaded and reinstalled choosing delete all personal preference while installing.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Inkscape issue in windows.*

thanks for posting back with the solution you found to work - I have marked this thread as solved - if you have further problems with this topic, post back and I will remove the solved tag


----------

